# Bilder unscharf machen



## sympathisant (20. September 2012)

moin ...

... will aus eigenen fotos wallpaper für handy, tablet und pc machen. 

damit der hintergrund aber nicht zu sehr von widgets, icons und ähnlichem ablenkt will ich ihn unscharf kriegen.

in etwa so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mir jemand sagen mit welchen schritten ich in Gimp (oder nem anderen programm) bilder leicht unscharf kriege?


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

gaußischwer weichzeichner


----------



## sympathisant (21. September 2012)

danke dir.


----------



## Steffi007 (10. Juni 2013)

So mach ich das auch immer. KLappt super !


----------



## Maeddy (23. Oktober 2014)

Für iOs (So mache ich es immer) gibt es eine App die sich "Tadaa" nennt. Da bekommt man die schärfe in nur einem Schritt hin.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)

Während des Auslösen etwas mit der Hand wackeln.


----------



## Firun (25. Oktober 2014)

Während des Auslösen etwas mit der Hand wackeln.


----------



## Fordtaurus (2. Dezember 2014)

Ahhhh hat noch keiner getrollt.....

 

1-2 Flaschen Schnaps

 

(Achtung kann auf Dauer Leber- und Nervenschäden zur Folge haben)


----------

